# SA 15.6.13 Raquel learns how.



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

We had some friends staying with us and Raquel (21) was curious about this " catching fish from a canoe" thing, so I offered to take her out to see. She had only been kayaking once and never caught a fish so I thought her chances of actually landing a fish were pretty slim. But, she is a quick learner and soon had her swimming a little Balista behind her boat. We found a patch of salmon and we boated eight, with three of those being landed by Raquel . ( I had to help her out a bit with dealing with the fish once it came to the boat, but she did really well for a total novice!) I broke the neck of one fish and it sprayed blood right across her face abd into her mouth. She didn't enjoy that so much but is keen to try again.
The wind had sprung alittle while we were fishing so we had a hard pull into the breeze for a couple of k's coming home. That quietened her down a bit!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great stuff Shep - what a memory for Raquel - great shot of her bringing one in.


islandboy said:


> it sprayed blood right across her face abd into her mouth. She didn't enjoy that so much but is keen to try again.


:shock:...... ooh you mean fishing again ? ;-)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Did you both start ululating after the anointment? 

w e l c o m e t o t h e f o l d

Salmon's a great fish to start someone on, look at that bend


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidley said:


> Did you both start ululating after the anointment?
> 
> w e l c o m e t o t h e f o l d


Explains why I've never seen you out at night fishing on a full moon Chris.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

You need to peer into the water to find me as the moon waxes to fullness


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

ocean werewolf??


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice one Shep.Its great to see the excitement people get from getting a good fish for the first time.Makes you remember why you are out there.


----------

